

Ask HN: Walls are closing in, I will work under market - publicprivacy

I am a Computer Technology grad working for a SaaS video conferencing company as a Helpdesk rep, and former sorta Junior System Admin role. After trying my longest to negotiate higher pay, I am looking for another job but now in programming. I am already very behind on bills and debts, and the sooner I can hustle some side jobs the better. I have experience with iOS, Ruby, Rubymotion HTML&#x2F;CSS, some Javascript and Rails. Does anyone need any iOS apps,Ruby coding, maybe a Wordpress setup or maybe some coding work? My job&#x27;s work schedule does not let me go to after-work meetups so it is hard for me to find mixer&#x27;s and networking events currently. I&#x27;m based in Los Angeles and willing to come work for you, or bust my ass coding up some work remotely. Also I will relocate anywhere who can pay me at least 60-70k. Email is in profile, and I can send you resume, github, etc. Thank you.
======
27182818284
> Also I will relocate anywhere who can pay me at least 60-70k.

If you are OK with less than that, but a _crazy lower_ cost of living. I
highly encourage you to look at the Midwest.

[http://www.hudl.com/jobs/](http://www.hudl.com/jobs/)

[https://up.jobs/](https://up.jobs/)

Actually, pretty much
[http://www.siliconprairienews.com/opportunities](http://www.siliconprairienews.com/opportunities)

~~~
publicprivacy
Thank you, I will investigate this now.

------
loumf
1\. don't work under market or signal that you will unless you are actually an
under market-skills programmer. 60-70k for someone with no professional
programming experience might be the market (which is currently flooded with
junior devs from the various hacker schools) -- it really depends on your
skill level.

2\. It might take a few weeks to land something -- have you negotiated a
payment plan with your creditors. What is the least amount you need to make
for a side project that will take some pressure off?

3\. your email is not in your profile. Contact me: loumfranco -at- gmail -dot-
com

4\. I will tech screen you today (or this weekend) if you want and give frank
advice. I can make intros in NYC -- I am a consultant and my clients are all
hiring (as is nearly everyone). This would be full-time in NYC (contract and
perm are available).

------
steedsofwar
Have you tried freelancer or rentacoder. I recently hired someone on
freelancer to do some work for me. It's the first time i'm using it, but so
far so good.

------
Spoom
Are you willing to consider (generally well-engineered, object-oriented), and
do you have any experience with, PHP? What kind of experience do you have with
Javascript?

------
sharemywin
actually that's not unreasonable for midwest pay for a programmer.

